# e425 rear camera



## ian57 (May 1, 2005)

Hi anyone know if the wiring is in place 4 a rear camera in a 06 bessie??
Since its a populay extra I asume it may be factory fitted?? Anyone found it??


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

No there is no looms in these vans for the camera,we did not fit them as standard only in the e600s


----------

